# German vs Chinese desktop mill



## Marco M. (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi everybody,
I'm considering buying a desktop mill. In my country, for the same price, I can get a Proxxon FF 500/BL or a BF16 (sold by many companies). The first is made in Germany, the second is Chinese. I assume that the Proxxon is a better tool... am I wrong?
I have however still some doubts about the way the Proxxon head pivots: will that be rigid enough? In my opinion, the weight of the head will make it rotate with vibrations...
Which one will be more precise and give the best finish?

Thank you and Regards
Marco

Proxxon FF 500/BL



Generic BF16


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 2, 2017)

With no pictures it's hard to say, but I've never known of a German machine not to be top shelf . If it's really German made my money would be there. Many of the China machines look good on paper in pictures but Ck inside there stuffed with casting sand , newspapers , leaks are common , ability to tram a mill head near impossible on the box and round body type. Ck each model out thoroughly then do your buying.


----------



## Marco M. (Nov 2, 2017)

Well, the company is from Germany, the mill is "Made in Europe"...


----------



## dlane (Nov 2, 2017)

Where are you located


----------



## Marco M. (Nov 2, 2017)

I live in Switzerland.


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Nov 2, 2017)

These are really two different sized mills. Look up the specs and compare and decide what projects for best


----------



## Marco M. (Nov 2, 2017)

Below you find my comparison. I'm a newbie, but they don't look so different to me. Am I missing some features?


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Nov 2, 2017)

Well that's what I get for not looking closely. Those do look comparable, I'm not familiar with that proxxon


----------



## MrPrecise (Jan 15, 2020)

Marco M. said:


> Below you find my comparison. I'm a newbie, but they don't look so different to me. Am I missing some features?
> View attachment 245825


Proxxon's FF500/BL has an extruded, anodized aluminum column, so you need to consider abrasion and wear in the long term. If you create a wear zone in the area you most commonly move the head up and down, you cannot just tighten the setscrews on the gib, because then the action will bind in other areas of travel. Remember, too, the FF500/BL cannot reverse its spindle! Unlike earlier FF500 mills with a simple induction motor and belt reducer box, which could be switched in reverse, the new brushless FF500/BL has a unidirectional spindle. Also check out the cost of a spare VFD circuit board, because once the warranty is over, this will be at your own cost.


----------



## savarin (Jan 15, 2020)

Purchasing anything these days is a crap shoot as to where it was actually manufactured.
My super duper Swiss coffee machine that I had no qualms of buying as I just knew that Swiss quality was at the top end of excellent crapped out after a week and had to be sent back.
Thats when I found inside a small "Made in Portugal" notice.
I would purchase the largest most solid mill I could afford and not worry about the country of manufacturer.
China turns out some top quality equipment if you ignore the cheapest bottom of the rung built to the absolute lowest cost. (like my 9x20 that I knew what I was getting)


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 15, 2020)

Compare your BF16 image with this mill:


			https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-25mv/
		


It's made in China to the specifications supplied by the seller, Precision Matthews. Weights i about 160 Kg, It's well worth the money, but I don't know about shipping from US to Switzerland.

It's mostly cast iron,


----------

